# Trench watches



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Anbody into WW 1 Trench watches ?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Roy

I like them, although I don't wear them due to their case material ie normally silver or high nickel content cases. For some dermatoligical reason, these materials don't agree with my wrist and I end up with a rash after wearing them









I do think some of the larger watches from this period look particularly impressive, especially when complete with their shrapnel guards.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Me too, I have just found a couple of guards that prompted me to ask.

Cheers


----------



## Le Neause (May 22, 2003)

I have recently acquired a Waltham half hunter - is this WW1 or later?

Any info appreciated.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It looks WW1 to me,


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

If you can post the movement serial number, I should be able to give you an approximate year of production.

Regards

Foggy


----------



## Le Neause (May 22, 2003)

mmm... yes the serial no is 28831663...

Le N


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hmmm, that's interesting. According to my records, that places the watch circa 1935. Which seems a little odd judging by the style. Anyone else have any thoughts on this ??

Foggy


----------



## Glennn (Apr 20, 2003)

If its gold then best way to date it is the hallmark.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The movement could have been changed.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

Glenn

Americans don't have dateable hallmarks like ours, in fact I don't think any other country does, thinking of it.

I don't think that watch dates from 1935, must have had a movement change as Roy said.

Met a bloke recently who collects trench watches, he said there are a lot of fakes about.

I assume he meant civilian watches that had been "militarised" with shrapnel shields etc.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Le Neause (May 22, 2003)

Thanks guys - very interesting.

It is 9ct gold - has hallmarks on the inside of the back - .375, "X", an anchor, "9" and "ALD" - the latter being the initials of Mr Dennison who helped found Waltham I suppose.

There are dates lightly scratched inside the case visible only with a hand-lens - which I thought may be service dates - the earliest that I can make out is 1946.

The movement does look in really good nick, so might have been changed.

Le N


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

If its an English case as suggested by the hallmark then a Birmingham "X" depending on the cartouche would be either 1897 or 1922.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Whilst it's on my mind, I have a Waltham pocket watch. Guy I bought it from reckons it's circa 1904. Anyone know how to tell if he's right? It's in a silver case. I have a pocket watch book that's as big as a house, but can't seem to find it in there. That was a damn stupid impulse buy. Think i've looked at it 3 times.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

Paul

If its in an English sterling silver case you can date it from the hallmarks.

Have a look and if you find one let me know and I'll date it for you.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Glennn (Apr 20, 2003)

ignore all said info,this is obviously causing you vexation,you need to purge yourself of this troublesome timepiece,id be doin you a favour at Â£50.


----------



## Le Neause (May 22, 2003)

Thank you for the dates - very useful.

What makes you think the case is English?

Found this watch which sounds similar though I think they have the decimal place wrong! Having said that, maybe Glennn knows something.

Le N


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

The case is English by virtue of the English hallmarks.

A lot of watches were imported and cased up over here.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------

